# Teva Mountain Games at Vail



## Sari (Jun 16, 2004)

The Teva Mountain Games at Vail is the country's largest adventure sports, arts and musical festival.

Sports represented at the Mountain Games include: *kayaking, rock climbing, rafting, mountain biking, road biking and adventure racing. *Kayakers will compete in a whitewater rodeo, the paddlecross sprint and the spectator-favorite steep creek race on Homestake Creek. Mountain bikers can choose to compete in a cross-country race through Vail Village or the speed trials competition. Road riders can race in the Vail Hill Climb, featuring the original Coors Classic ride up Vail Pass. The climbing competitions will highlight all aspects of sport climbing including bouldering, dynos and speed climbing. The trail running race up Vail Mountain will test the endurance and skills of both amateur and professional trail runners. Finally, the adventure race will feature a sprint-style competition through some of Vail s most challenging terrain, testing each teams mountain skills.

The Sounds of the Games, featuring live music from a variety of artists throughout the four-day event, includes a performance by the Legends of Hip Hop, a collection of rap innovators featuring Coolio, Digital Underground, Tone-Loc and Young MC at the Ford Amphitheater.

In addition, the 2005 Teva Mountain Games will highlight the culture of outdoor adventure. The new Everest Awards will recognize and award the years best outdoor and adventure athletes, photographs, films and videos. The new family adventure zone will contain interactive opportunities for kids and adults alike including a kayak demo pool, a climbing wall and more. The penultimate party of the event, the Teva Mountain Ball, will move to the Dobson Ice Arena and feature womens roller derby in the midst of the celebration.

Registration for all the competitions is now available online at www.tevamountaingames.com


----------

